# Not sure what to say...



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Craftsmanship versus OSHA!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

My computer doesn't have sound so I can's really understand the video. I get the impression the shop is in another country. Anyway everything the guy is doing in the first part of the video other than working barefoot I have done myself. Facing the boards on the jointer I have started using a push block but when I started making entry doors in the late 1970's I did many boards freehand. I still freehand rip on a table saw but only when it's something that can't be done with a fence. It's not something I would recommend to a beginner but it can safely be done.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

UK Health and Safety would have a fit. Phillipines is my guess.
johnep


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very neat video. The long exposure on the bandsaw blade is what scared me the most. The workers seemed to be in their 20’s and had probably been working in this shop since they were about 10. 
I thought I saw a woman part time in the video.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

At least they wore dust masks LOL

But it was mice looking work, probably made $2 that day


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

heh, he's wearing a dust mask....what else you want?


----------



## tom_kaye (Dec 25, 2017)

Ah! The dedicated machines do assit The production. It appears he made these before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That could be a scene from any Far Eastern country. I never saw any faces.

George


----------

